

The Harsh Truth About iTunes - cheyne
http://www.cheynewallace.com/harsh_truth_about_itunes/

======
trotsky
I hate itunes, but I've seen markov chains that were significantly more
insightful.

------
fjorder
I've hated iTunes for over a decade now, and that's not just because it's
horrible, bloated software with a terrible interface. Almost any other method
of buying an album will send more money to the artist than iTunes does. If you
like a band enough to buy their music, why not put a little effort into
supporting them? (e.g. If they sell their album through their own website, use
it!)

------
cheyne
The fact my iTunes library contains a mere 4 eBooks today, where as this time
last year it contained over 2000 various items is proof enough for me.

------
JacksonGariety
Is there any evidence of this at all aside from a two sentence opinion?

~~~
lleims
Evidence of what?

